# October Photo of the Month 2020



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is 'the first meeting'.

This month our theme is, as described above, the first meeting... with your horse! So feel free to share this magical moment - when you first met your horse, and it was immortalized forever in a photo.

The photo doesn't need to concretely include you and your horse - it can be you who was behind the camera taking the photo when you met him or her, or anything between these two scenarios - the moment is the most important thing.

Now, you will have from October 6 to October 31 for entering your photo.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
**** *****

After October 31, the entry will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting the Photo of September 2020. Once the entry has been closed, it is not possible to enter the competition with your photo anymore.

If you have something to ask, comment, etc., the fastest way to reach my attention is to tag my username @ TaMMa89 (remove the gap between (at) and TaMMa89) in a message posted in this thread. I do check this thread during enrollment period, but not daily or every second day.

Have fun!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Novia and I


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

No need to submit, @LoriF wins :loveshower:


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Even though @LoriF wins by default, here's my submission cuz I love my Pi. 

Here is a pix I took from the 1st time I met her ... just turned two.










And all grown up:


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

LoriF's is great. But Tamma, your intro pic is pretty good too I reckon - horse is obviously enjoying the scratch!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up! Please vote! You've 15 days for voting from now.


----------

